# Teggie went to an Elementary school!



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a member/officer (webmaster, don't really do much) of my college's Herpetology Club. This past Saturday we went to a local Elementary school for their science fair. We brought our own pets from home for the kids to see, pet, and play with. I brought my Columbian Tegu, Tegusaurus Rex. He was an absolute sweetie, never once got upset with all the kids grabbing him and handling him. There must have been about 800-900 kids that came by to see the animals, and they certainly didn't always handle them gently and carefully, but Teggie never once did more than a halfhearted squirm to get away. I had brought him in a small carrier with a pillowcase inside and I left it out for him to retreat in if he felt the need, but he stayed out walking around the majority of the four hours. I was so proud of him for being good and proving that you can have a nice tame Columbian tegu. ^_^ 

By the way, I might have picture proof to show you later. My friend brought her camera. I just have to wait for her to post them on facebook  In the mean time here is a picture of my little guy (the black and white one):


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great that you were able to educate others about tegus! How well received were the tegus? I'd love to see some photos !


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Well the kids were mostly interested in playing with them. They didn't care about much beyond what the animal's name was or what type it was. Some parents asked me about them a little, like how big would it get, etc. Overall everyone just thought he was nice and cute lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2011)

_Aww Colombian Ambassador Tegusaurus Rex :app . I've been thinking about getting another Colombian in memory of Spaz. She was my first and started everything for me and my nieces and nephews. 

It seems fitting,.. since I have to start over. The first one should be the original. I just haven't seen any that I like or with as much yellow as she had. By the way that is a very nice Golden. _


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 27, 2011)

That' AWESOME!


----------



## chelvis (Jan 27, 2011)

dude Back2it what is your problem. One you are hijacking someone else tread and two wasnt you postingings on kingsnake removed as well. What is up?


----------



## teguboy77 (Jan 27, 2011)

Alot of time on his hands too,you also had a message on repticzone that got taken down to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

that person has been posting/spamming the crap out of this forum the last few days. i saw it on another site as well. the places i have seen it are quick to defend varnyard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a wanna bee .... A real spammer would flood the site with stolen email addresses .. He is using family and friends .. He will soon run out of addresses. He is to personal and that shows that he is an acquaintance of Bobby.. It is totally slander and when caught The people whos Emails addresses he is using will roll on him in an instant when confronted].. Bobby will be moving into his nice house and the spammer will be feeding bobby`s tegus for decades ..


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 28, 2011)

This chucklehead was over at the kingsnake.com tegu forum spouting similar BS. Scroll to the second and third posts. Laurafl handled him nicely (too "nicely" if you ask me--this guy's got a SERIOUS chip on his shoulder).

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://forums.kingsnake.com/forum.php?catid=58" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://forums.kingsnake.com/forum.php?catid=58</a><!-- m -->

And I GUARANTEE he doesn't reply to any of these threads. 

By the way, Dave!!! I'll take 20 of those $20 blues, OK? TWENTY! You don't even need to try and sex 'em or anything. Just send 'em on over!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave should throw a BBQ and a keger for those that see the [add] .. Same with Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Well it seems that my thread got hijacked anyways, lol.

Thanks for those who were on topic, though. Astrid is a really pretty golden, yes, but definitely not as calm as my Teggie lol. She refuses to be picked up (though I get her anyways, it takes a bit of time to catch her) and she even tried to bite me once, luckily she only grazed me with her teeth before I pulled my finger away because after that she bit the towel I was holding her in (to prevent scratches) and wouldn't let go for a full thirty minutes XD


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe we can get Josh to clean it up again ...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 28, 2011)

_Aww,.. :-D How long have you had Astrid?_


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Since November, so only two months


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay so apparently she only got one not-so-good picture of Tegs being held by a little kid....






See that little girl in the pink near the back? Yeah, thats it. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

That`s great !! 
So good for the kids to see the Tegus ! 

I remember things that really impressed me from that age .. 
Some kid will think of that fifty years from now ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

ummmm I think you need need to let me know when these things are going on so when dragonfly comes out of hibernation, Teggie and Dragonfly can become best friends at these things!


----------

